# what to do with spot?



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

i have a rosy red minnow spot and he is agressive and very teritorial and i have a cory in there and am fixing to add more and dont want him to kill the other fish, i had him with a betta...should i put him back there?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

If they got along I would go ahead and move him back. It is better than possibly losing a fish.


----------

